# التكهف في المضخات



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 يونيو 2009)

اريد ان اضيف معلومه بسيطه وسؤال متكرر في المسابقات ماهو التكهف او ال (cavitation
)?
اذ انخفض الضغط داخل المضخه او في انبوب السحب الي ضغط يساوي او اقل من ضغط بخار السائل عند درجه حراره التشغيل فان جزء من السائل يتبخر ويكون فقاعه من البخار تتحرك مع السائل الي نقطه ذات ضغط اكبر غير مناسب للبخار فتنفجر الفقاعه تاركه فراغ يندفع باقي السائل لملؤه فيصطدم بريش المروحه قرب منطقه الخروج بقوه اصطدام كبيره جدامصحوبه بارتفاع الحراره ويودي ذلك الى:
حدوث اهتزازات ميكانيكيه
صوت طرقات متتاليه
انخفاض في التصرف
وبتكرار ذلك يحدث تاكل في الريش ولتجنب ذلك لازم 

pv-paim> pmin


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2009)

تسلمي على المعلومة .

اريد ان استفسر عن سبب :

لماذا المواقع الأكثر أحتمالا لحدوث التكهف هو على الجوانب الخلفية للأرياش 
(المراوح) قرب الأطراف النهائية .

وجزاكِ الله خيرا.

البغدادي


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلمي على المعلومة .
> 
> اريد ان استفسر عن سبب :
> 
> ...


اعتقد ان السبب فى ذلك هو ان هذذة المناطق تكون السرعة بها عالية جدا ( v= wr ) وبالتالى يكون الضغط بها منخفض مما يعطى فرصة كبيرة جدا لحدوث التكهف


----------



## م/يوسف (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة بس ياريت نعرف كيف وما هو الحل الامثل للتغلب على ظاهرة التكهف


----------



## appess (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أولا للتغلب على ظاهرة التكهف يجب أن نسعى لعدم وقوعها منذ البداية أي بالتصميم و الاختيار الجيد للمضخة مع الشبكة .
ثانيا إذا كانت و لابد و هي مركبة يجب الابتعاد عن التدفقات التي تسبب حدوث التكهف أو تغيير ارتفاع الامتصاص بحيث نقلل من هذه الظاهرة .
(غالبا اعتقد من الصعب التغلب على التكهف لمضخة راكبة و مشروع منتهي - درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج )


----------



## حاتم العوكلي (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه التوضيح المبسط واود أن أضيف أن هذه الظاهرة حدثت عندنا في محطة لحقن المياه وكانت في كل مرة تكلفنا الكثير وبعدها أدركنا أن كمية الماء الداخل الي المضختين قليلة وهذا سبب رئيس لحدوث التكهف فتغلبنا على ذلك بتشغيل مضخة واحة والاخرى أحتياط فلم تحدث هذه الظاهرة بعد


----------



## مهندس وعد (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم . لعلاج هذه الظاهرة يجب
1- زيادة ضغط الsuction 
2-عدم فتح صمام الdischarge فتحة كاملة والتقليل منه بالاعتماد على مقياس الضغط للdischarge.
3-ملاحظة وجود خلوص (فراغ) في فلنجات الsuction حيث يدخل الهواء من هذه الفراغات ويسبب ظاهرة التكهف . فالحل هو الشد القوي للبراغي التي تربط فلنجات الsuction .

كما ان ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء . كما في مضخات feed water for boilers يمكن ان يسبب تكهف


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 يونيو 2009)

مهندس وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم . لعلاج هذه الظاهرة يجب
> 1- زيادة ضغط الsuction
> 2-عدم فتح صمام الdischarge فتحة كاملة والتقليل منه بالاعتماد على مقياس الضغط للdischarge.
> 3-ملاحظة وجود خلوص (فراغ) في فلنجات الsuction حيث يدخل الهواء من هذه الفراغات ويسبب ظاهرة التكهف . فالحل هو الشد القوي للبراغي التي تربط فلنجات الsuction .
> ...


كلام صحيح جدا واضيف عليه فتح محبس السحب الsuction للنهاية وغالبا من الممكن معرفة حدوث التكهف عندما تسمع صوت تفربغ بداخل الطلمبة


----------



## مهندس وعد (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ عبدالناصر على هذه الملاحظة المهمة والتي نسيت ان اذكرها .....حيث يجب فتح صمام السحب فتحة كاملة والتحكم بالضغط والدفع من خلال صمام الدفع..........


----------



## فراس الجابري (4 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم اخ شكري محمد نوري
رد على سؤالك
السبب هو كون الضغط على اطراف الريش يكون عالي جدا كافي لتفجير الفقاعة*


----------



## فراس الجابري (4 فبراير 2013)

*لمنع حدوث التكهف يجب تجنب امرين ::
* في حالة الضخ باقل معدل تصريف Qmin مسموح به يجب مراقبة الضغط عند التصريف بحيث ان لا يتجاوز الحد المسموح به Pmax المعطى من قبل الشركة والمصمم مسبقاً.
* وفي حالة الضخ باعلى معدل تصريف مسموح به Qmax يجب التأكد من توفر ال NPSHr ارتفاع عمود المائع في الخزان المطلوب بحيث لا يقل عن المستوى المطلوب المحدد مسبقاً من قبل المصمم والشركة .
*


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني وزملائي الاعزاء ,,, اعتقد وحسب معلوماتي المتواضعة ان احد الحلول لمعالجة التكهف او الحيلولة دون حدوثه هو وضع Temp. Vent في انبوب الـ Section الداخل للمضخة , حيث عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة السائل قبل الدخول للمضخة يقوم هذا المتنفس بإخراج الهواء او البخار وبالتالي خلخلة الضغط او معادلته بما يناسب الضغط الداخل للمضخة .


----------



## المهندس مازن وجدي (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هدة المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

